
What companies does Google own? - naeemnur
https://acquiredby.co/what-companies-does-google-own/
======
rococode
I think this version is more complete (at least, it includes the most recent
acquisitions):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Alphabet)

Some other lists on Wikipedia include:

Microsoft:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Microsoft)

Apple:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Apple)

Facebook:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Facebook)

Amazon (no pretty table):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Amazon)

------
jcims
Pro-tip: After a six month blackout period, acquisitions are eligible for
awards in the Google Vulnerability Rewards Program.

[https://www.google.com/about/appsecurity/reward-
program/](https://www.google.com/about/appsecurity/reward-program/)

------
packetslave
Title is misleading... the list includes companies like Boston Dynamics and
Zagat that Google/Alphabet once acquired but no longer owns.

------
lucb1e
I'm surprised that only two surprised me:

HTC mobile (I assumed an HTC phone is an HTC phone)

Boston dynamics (I saw this as a DoD thing)

And I think a lot of people (though maybe not here) may not know about Nest
and Waze. I've heard people being surprised about it, though I don't know if
they made it obvious by now because I don't use either.

~~~
MikusR
They sold Boston dynamics and a HTC phone is still a HTC phone. They only
bought the team that made pixel

------
otabdeveloper2
> July 18, 2008 ZAO Begun

Not true, this deal never went through due to anti-monopoly regulations.

------
k_sze
Are we talking about “Google” Google or “Alphabet” Google?

------
appleflaxen
The google cemetery is even more interesting:

[https://gcemetery.co/](https://gcemetery.co/)

~~~
chansiky
There are so many quality products there that never quite caught on.

------
wiradikusuma
Didn't know Flutter was from acquisition: [https://acquiredby.co/google-
acquisitions/flutter/2724/](https://acquiredby.co/google-
acquisitions/flutter/2724/)

~~~
serial_dev
I don't think the "UI Toolkit" Flutter you know today was from an acquisition.
Eric Seidel (leading the Flutter team at Google) mentioned in a video that
they needed a name for the project and they used a name from one of their
acquisitions. As verifying that a name is available in most important
countries is expensive and time-consuming, they just went through their
internal database of available names and this is how they picked Flutter. I
couldn't find a link to the video right now.

~~~
amelius
What was the main product of the original Flutter?

~~~
muthuraj57
I found this [[https://flutterapp.com/](https://flutterapp.com/)], but I don't
quite understand what the product was.

Edit: Found this
[[https://flutter.en.softonic.com/mac](https://flutter.en.softonic.com/mac)].
It uses webcam to detect motion gestures.

------
kerng
Interesting, although not surprising to see how large powerful companies keep
buying up other tech companies and possible competition early on and expand
that way.

------
abhinai
I wish people were more open about their acquisition prices. An entire
generation of entrepreneurs could be inspired if only they could see the
potential upsides of doing a startup.

~~~
tjoff
I don't think that the goal of a startup should be to get bought.

The upsides of doing a startup are many, being bought and seeing your
baby/hobby being ruined outside of your control is torture.

~~~
AznHisoka
I am sure 99% of people would sign up for the latter immediately if they were
promised a good sized payout. Torture is a gross overexaggeration.

~~~
tjoff
It really isn't an exaggeration and can lead to depression.

It doesn't have be bad though, but if you are in a good place and enjoying the
work and are making a profit anyway, then there's perhaps not that much to
gain from selling.

